# where to live



## surin (Sep 3, 2010)

hi

I am thinking of moving to singapore to work-maybe 3-6 months will see how it goes
I havent got a clue about which areas to live in though?
i would want something fairly central with good transport links
I do not want to pay high rent,ideally not more then 400 pounds
I dont knw what the rental market is llike in sigapore,expensive?
flat share or one bedroom apartment i was thinking...?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

a short answer: You can't come here and decide what to do, unlike some countries where you can try out ....

Visa here is tied to your job, and your employer applies for the visa

do some searching at Ministry of Manpower Singapore about work pass / employment pass


----------



## atfc (Sep 12, 2010)

surin said:


> hi
> 
> I am thinking of moving to singapore to work-maybe 3-6 months will see how it goes
> I havent got a clue about which areas to live in though?
> ...


try getting a job first as you would need an employment pass to work in singapore. rental not more than 400 pounds is not a problem however you might have to share accomodation with others.

check out some property sites in singapore to get a bit of an idea on the housing rental charges


----------



## jermy (Sep 27, 2010)

scotts square


----------

